# Puerto Rico



## markmaine (Apr 6, 2006)

Hello,

We're looking to spend a week in PR next March and I NEVER see any resorts available on RCI.  Has anyone had any luck trading into PR?  I'm thinking of putting in an ongoing search.  Ideas, suggestions or comments regarding PR would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
   Mark


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 6, 2006)

Try Dial an Exchange ( www.daelive.com ).  They sometimes get ESJ Towers, which has a great location on the beach just outside San Juan.  My wife and I did a DAE exchange there a couple of Thanksgivings ago, and got a decent unit with a wonderful view over the beach and ocean from our balcony. The local bus to Old San Juan stops in front of the El San Juan Hotel next door.  You can join DAE free and put in a request without having to deposit a week or prepay an exchange fee.  They had an April week availibility there a couple of months ago online. which I put up on the Sightings board at the time.


----------



## ailin (Apr 6, 2006)

I've seen a lot of hotel units available at the Copamarina Beach Resort through end of this year.  But it's mandatory all inclusive, $103/person/day, 5 day mininum.

Don't miss the biobay if you go!


----------



## markmaine (Apr 6, 2006)

ailin said:
			
		

> I've seen a lot of hotel units available at the Copamarina Beach Resort through end of this year.  But it's mandatory all inclusive, $103/person/day, 5 day mininum.
> 
> Don't miss the biobay if you go!



On RCI?  I'm a points member, but I do search both weeks and points and have never seen anything available in PR


----------



## ailin (Apr 6, 2006)

markmaine said:
			
		

> On RCI?  I'm a points member, but I do search both weeks and points and have never seen anything available in PR



On RCI weeks.  I saw quite a few weeks this morning for Nov-Dec of this year.


----------



## markmaine (Apr 6, 2006)

Then I'm assuming that because I only have a studio worth 35k points that I don't see some of the trades for those with 1 and 2 bedroom units with higher point values?


----------



## RonaldCol (Apr 9, 2006)

markmaine said:
			
		

> Then I'm assuming that because I only have a studio worth 35k points that I don't see some of the trades for those with 1 and 2 bedroom units with higher point values?



That's not quite true. Without the points needed for higher priced accommodations the website will still show you availabilities, but it will also come back and tell you you don't have enough points. Then it will suggest that you buy more points from RCI.


----------



## markmaine (Apr 9, 2006)

I usually check RCI every morning and every night and have never seen anything available in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Larry (Apr 9, 2006)

It's called supply and demand. RCI has very limoted inventory other than mandatory all inclusives. II has a lot more inventory with ESJ towers. Hacienda del mar, Embassy suites in Dorado and palmas Del Mar, I have been to PR several times through II and it's a pretty easy exchange with them. 

If you don't have II try one of the independant exchange companies such as DAE as someone else suggested.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 14, 2006)

When do you get the best weather in PR?  Looking for dry season, 80 degrees or so.  Or is that not possible?


----------



## markmaine (Apr 15, 2006)

We've been to St.Lucia, PR, St. Maarten and Jamaica; all in March and have enjoyed great weather!

   Mark


----------



## mamontan (Apr 15, 2006)

pgnewarkboy said:
			
		

> When do you get the best weather in PR?  Looking for dry season, 80 degrees or so.  Or is that not possible?



It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time, Peanut Butter Jeeelly. Peanut Butter Jelly Time, Peanut Butter Jeeelly. Peanut Butter Jelly, Peanut Butter Jelly with a baseball bat. Peanut Butter Jelly, Peanut Butter Jelly with a baseball bat.


Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------

